# Temps for Smoke Setting on Traeger



## illini40 (Feb 3, 2019)

Hello

What is the expected temp for the smoke setting on a Traeger Pro 34? How does it come to its 180* setting?


----------



## RCAlan (Feb 4, 2019)

illini40 said:


> Hello
> 
> What is the expected temp for the smoke setting on a Traeger Pro 34? How does it come to its 180* setting?



*“Smoke*” is a factory pre-*set* recommended by *Traeger* Pellet *Grills* to develop a “*Smoking*” *temperature* of 150 to 180 degrees F...  How does it come to that temp???  It’s a Factory preset temp...  Info found in the owners manual, website and Traegers Customer Service...  

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------

